# Beste pedalierfreundliche Level 2 Knieprotektoren



## Sonic703 (14. Dezember 2022)

Hi 🙋🏻‍♂️

ich habe mittlerweile ein paar Protektoren durch…

Geblieben bin ich bei den Endura MT500 Lite. Sind ganz bequem und Pedalieren sich gut. Ganz ohne Rutschen sitzen sie jedoch auch nicht.

Ich habe jetzt mal die ION K-Pact bestellt, ohne Zip, und probiert. In XL sind sie zu groß. Mal schauen wie M oder L passen.

Ebenfalls überlege ich die 7IDP Sam Hill und POC Oseus zu bestellen.

Habt ihr da einen Vergleich oder eine Empfehlung?

Ich schwitze lieber als eine Knie-OP zu riskieren. Bin Anfänger und stürze noch recht oft.

Daher möchte ich jetzt bequeme Level 2 kaufen.

Wichtig ist aber weniger die Hitze sondern der Sitz und dass sie nicht rutschen oder scheuern.

Danke 🙏🏻


----------



## crusard (14. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe das Thema bei allen Knieschonern, dass die irgendwann das rutschen anfangen. Manche mehr, manche weniger. Gerade unter eine langen Hose zum kotzen.

Hab mir mittlerweile Klettstraps gekauft, damit zieh ich den Schoner unter dem Knie an der Wade nochmal fest. Simple & hält den Schoner auch an einem langen Tag sauber in Position. Außerdem hat man gleich Straps dabei um bei langen Uphills die Schoner damit am Rahmen zu befestigen ;-) 

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0B18BQSF3/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ji-won (14. Dezember 2022)

Fox Launch Pro D30
Hab ich seit 3 Jahren, da rutscht nix, auch nicht unter einer langen Hose.


----------



## crusard (14. Dezember 2022)

Ji-won schrieb:


> Fox Launch Pro D30
> Hab ich seit 3 Jahren, da rutscht nix, auch nicht unter einer langen Hose.


Die haben auch einen eingebauten Strap unterm Knie. Die etwas leichteren Knieschoner haben meist garkeinen oder nur oben einen Klettverschluss.

Nach ewigen versuchen hat sich bei mir jedenfalls herauskristallisiert, dass man unten einen Strap benötigt für sicheren und langfristigen Halt.


----------



## StelioKontos (14. Dezember 2022)

Musst du probieren. Ist wie mit Schuhen und Helmen, nur weil ich den einen Knieschoner bequemer finde als den anderen, bedeutet das nicht, dass es bei dir auch so ist.
Mein bequemster bisher: Fox Launch Pro D30


----------



## Sonic703 (14. Dezember 2022)

Okay dann warte ich mal die Lieferung mit den ION K-Pact ab. Die haben auch oben und unten einen Strap und sind Level 2 zertifiziert. Sollten also was aushalten.

Ob die dann ein Jahr oder fünf Jahre halten ist mir Schnuppe, das Geld für Protektoren habe ich. Ein Ausfall würde mir teurer kommen da ich selbstständig auch bin.

Habt ihr die ION auch probiert oder die POC VDP bzw Oseus ?

Danke Leute 🙂


----------



## Florent29 (14. Dezember 2022)

ION K-PACT fand ich persönlich immer etwas zu bulky - mM nach sind die seitlichen Polster ziemlich überflüssig. ION K-Lite sitzen mM nach besser weil straffer und reichen für Trails mehr als aus. 

Alternative: ixs Flow


----------



## StelioKontos (14. Dezember 2022)

Sonic703 schrieb:


> Habt ihr die ION auch probiert oder die POC VDP bzw Oseus ?


Meine Erfahrung:
Fox Launch Pro D30 > IXS Carve > POC VPD 2.0 / ION K-Pact

Die K-Pact habe ich mir damals zusammen mit den FOX bestellt und die Fox behalten. Hab sie daher nur anprobiert, gefahren bin ich sie nicht.


----------



## Raedchenfahrer (14. Dezember 2022)

Sonic703 schrieb:


> Hi 🙋🏻‍♂️
> 
> ich habe mittlerweile ein paar Protektoren durch…
> 
> ...


Habe die 7 Protection Sam Hill. Durch die umlaufend zum zentralen Protector verlaufenden Polster sitzt dieser für mich sehr gut, ohne zu rutschen.  Trägt halt relativ stark auf und ist im Hochsommer nicht der kühlste. Bin den aber auch schon bei >30 Grad einen ganzen Tag damit gefahren.  Musste die Crash Eigenschaften noch nicht testen,  wirkt aber vertrauens erwecken.


----------



## PhatBiker (14. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe die Leatt 3DF 6.0 mit einen Straps oben aber ohne Straps unterhalb des Knie´s was auch gut ist, weil richtige Männerwade und nicht diese krumme Gurkenvariante wie andere.
Die rutschen alle bei mir hoch, da würd ein Straps doch noch mehr inne Kniekehle drücken. 



Florent29 schrieb:


> mM nach sind die seitlichen Polster ziemlich überflüssig.


Dann haste noch nicht das Oberrohr bei einen unplanmäßigen Stopp zu spüren bekommen


----------



## aibeekey (14. Dezember 2022)

Mal sehen, wie viele Level 1 Themaverfehlungen noch so kommen.   

Fahr seit Jahren die K-Pact Zip und bin mega zufrieden.

100% Surpass gibt es auch noch mit Level 2.
Aber am Ende muss es eben einfach gut passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonic703 (14. Dezember 2022)

aibeekey schrieb:


> …
> 
> 100% Surpass gibt es auch noch mit Level 2.
> Aber am Ende muss es eben einfach gut passen.



was meinst du damit?


Aber ja jedenfalls vielen Dank für die tolle Beteiligung! Freut mich sehr.

Ich würde aber dennoch gerne bei zertifizierten Level 2 Protektoren bleiben. Davon gibt es wenige und dann noch welche mit denen man Pedalieren kann… 😄

Mein Vater und Schwiegervater haben beide vom Fußball kaputte Knie. Ich will mit das was denen täglich blüht nicht antuen eines Tages. Da quäle ich mich lieber mit Hitze und einem Zwicken hier und da und bin dafür im Crash geschützt.

Ich fahre noch nicht so lange und crashe sicher öfter und blöder als viele hier die mehr Erfahrung haben. Daher will ich keine Kompromisse bei der Schutzwirkung eingehen.

Mir fallen nur die ION und Poc ein die wirklich Level 2 bieten. Ich mag mich aber irren.


----------



## Walkerk (14. Dezember 2022)

Joint VPD System Knee
					

Keep riding with ultimate protection, comfort and flexibility with the Joint VPD System Knee soft knee protector that works as one with the body. Product Highlights Extremely flexible and light VPD knee pad EN 1621-1 Level 2 certified shock absorption Ventilation system constructed within each...




					www.pocsports.com


----------



## StelioKontos (15. Dezember 2022)

Nimm mal noch die Fox auf die Liste, die sind zwar nicht nach EN1621-1 zertifiziert, aber auf dem selben Level wie ION K-Pact und POC VPD 2.0. Was Schutz angeht, hab ich den POC und FOX ausführlich getestet, haben schon einige Einschläge überstanden. Die schenken sich nicht viel. Der Fox lässt sich meiner Erfahrung nach besser treten / ist weniger störend und auf lange Dauer bequemer als der POC. Der ION saß nicht ganz so gut wie der Fox und der POC rutschte etwas.


----------



## Sonic703 (15. Dezember 2022)

Welche Größe sollte ich bei den FOX wählen? 

Die Oberschenkel scheinen im Vergleich zu den Waden recht „knapp“ oder umgekehrt die Waden sehr groß für die Oberschenkel 😅


----------



## der Trixxer (15. Dezember 2022)

Ich fahre die Racefacec Ambush. Sind wahrscheinlich auch kein Level 2, aber die sind schon gut gepolstert. Lassen sich schnell an und ausziehen und gut ans Knie anpassen. Zur Zeit sind die 2021 Modelle super günstig zu haben:








						Ambush Knie | Knieschoner | Mountain Bike Protektor | RaceFace
					

Die DH-Kaliber Ambush Knieprotektoren sind bereit für das härteste Terrain und bieten einen zertifizierten D3O® Aufprallschutz, der sich dank der offenen Rückseite leicht an- und ausziehen lässt.




					raceface.de


----------



## PhatBiker (15. Dezember 2022)

Sonic703 schrieb:


> und bin dafür im Crash geschützt.


aber auch nur bedingt . . . bei seitlichen Szenarien wo der erst Kontakt zum Boden hin mit den Fuß stattfindet knickt das Knie gerne seitlich weg. Da hilft auch kein Schützer gegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talala (15. Dezember 2022)

Trail Knee Pads | MTB | Unisex Men’s Women’s | Website Rapha
					

Hauptmerkmale: Das bi-elastische Material ist sehr atmungsaktiv und fühlt sich wie eine zweite Haut an, womit es für ganztägigen Komfort sorgt. Eine Ergonomische Formgebung an der Rückseite und die breite Gummierung weiter oben am Oberschenkel sorgen dafür, dass der Knieschoner nicht verrutscht...




					www.rapha.cc


----------



## aibeekey (15. Dezember 2022)

Sonic703 schrieb:


> was meinst du damit?



Dass der 100% Surpass Knieschoner Level 2 hat.

Und dass es am Ende wichtig ist, dass der Schoner gut passt, also solltest du eh mehrere probieren 

Level 2 gibt es Ion, POC und 100% soweit ich weiß.
Alles andere hat nur Level 1.

Die Ion K-Pact haben den Sas-Tec SC-1/42 Schaum drin.
Dort passt prinzipiell auch das folgende Pad rein, was dann nochmal mehr Schutz bietet:





						SC-1/42 PRESTIGE | Ellenbogen Level 2 | SAS-TEC Protektoren
					

3D-Protektor aus viscoelastischem Weichschaum mit sensationellen Schlagdämpfungswerten.




					www.sas-tec.de
				




Hab ich bei meinen K-Pact reingemacht. passt einwandfrei und ich merke keinen Unterschied zum vorherigen "normalen" SC-1/42 bezüglich Tragekomfort.


----------



## schloe (15. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe auch schon einige durch, unter anderem O'neal, Ion k-pact... am besten und bequemsten sitzen bis jetzt die Scott grenade evo hybrid und die normalen Scott grenade. Schützen extrem gut (mehrfach getestet  ) und rutschen nicht. Der untere Strap ist schräg und hält den Schoner über der Wade, ziemlich genial gemacht.
Touren von 3-4 Stunden sind kein Problem,  hatte sie im Urlaub auch den ganzen Tag an. 

Ich würde mir die Scott grenade evo hybrid kaufen,  wenn ich jetzt welche bräuchte.


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (15. Dezember 2022)

Da steht schon das selbe mit praktisch den selben Vorschlägen...

-> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rutschfeste-knieschoner.961450/#post-18172300

-> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/atmungsaktive-knie-protektoren.965972/


----------



## ron101 (15. Dezember 2022)

Bin mit den 7idp Transition ganz gut zufrieden.

Schon mal jemand diese von Fasthouse ausprobiert?
https://www.fasthouse.com/products/hooper-knee-pad-black


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (15. Dezember 2022)

ron101 schrieb:


> Bin mit den 7idp Transition ganz gut zufrieden.
> 
> Schon mal jemand diese von Fasthouse ausprobiert?
> https://www.fasthouse.com/products/hooper-knee-pad-black


Sehen ähnlich aus wie die Orthema. Also nix gut.


----------



## MoDingens (15. Dezember 2022)

aibeekey schrieb:


> Dass der 100% Surpass Knieschoner Level 2 hat.
> 
> Und dass es am Ende wichtig ist, dass der Schoner gut passt, also solltest du eh mehrere probieren
> 
> ...


Die von @ron101 erwähnten 7idp Transition haben auch Level 2 und sind für mich schon so ziemlich nah an der eierlegenden Wollmilchsau









						7iDP Transition Knee Knieschützer im Test: Bequem, sicher, super?
					

7iDP Transition Knee Knieschützer im Test: Wir haben ausprobiert, ob die schnittigen Protektoren halten, was sie versprechen. Hier ist unser Test!




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Sonic703 (15. Dezember 2022)

Wie sind dann die Sam Hill von 7IDP ?


----------



## ron101 (15. Dezember 2022)

Sonic703 schrieb:


> Wie sind dann die Sam Hill von 7IDP ?


Fahre nur die normalen. Die Sam Ausführung hat noch so seitliche Knie Polsterungen.
Einziges Manko, das Stöffchen ist halt schon sehr fein. Nach 2 Saisons reif für die Tonne.


----------



## icebreaker (15. Dezember 2022)

Bin mit den Rapha Knee Pads nach einem Jahr Nutzung äußerst zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kajofrito (15. Dezember 2022)

Fahre die 7iDP Flex Knieschoner jetzt eine Saison und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Da eine Hartschale drin ist, muss man sie erst einfahren (beweglich machen bzw. flex erhöhen im Material), dann sind sie aber top. Das Klettband in der Kniekehle musste ich auch etwas nachbearbeiten wegen scharfer Kanten. Jammern auf hohem Niveau. Schutzfunktion ist super und ich fahre auch längere Trailtouren damit, ohne dass sie mich stören. Schwitzfaktor liegt im mittleren Bereich. Ich hatte auch schon welche, die wesentlich schwitziger waren (Fuse Echo 75).


----------



## LetzRoll (15. Dezember 2022)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> aber auch nur bedingt . . . bei seitlichen Szenarien wo der erst Kontakt zum Boden hin mit den Fuß stattfindet knickt das Knie gerne seitlich weg. Da hilft auch kein Schützer gegen.


Oder seitliche Szenarien wenn der Fuß noch aufm Pedal ist aber das Knie am Boden. Da schiebts dir die Kniescheibe einmal von der einen auf die andere Seite.

Ich hab den TSG Tahoe A, keine Ahnung welches level der hat. Er hat Hardcap innen und Arti-Lage Foam. Hab den schon 3 Jahre und der hat schon viele teils heftige stürze mitgemacht. Und zuverlässig seinen Zweck getan. Verrutschen tut er beim fahren nicht.


----------



## der-tick.de (15. Dezember 2022)

Ich hab die 7IDP Sam Hill, super bequem, bei mir auch kein rutschen, aber wenn man das Pad verfehlt (welches sehr klein ist), tut es halt auch schnell weh... 
Ich hab noch die Dainese trai Skin Pro, die sitzen auch super, würden aber sicher früher zum rutschen neigen (hab ich aber noch nicht gehabt, aber die Dinger leiern halt aus mit der Zeit), haben aber eine viel größere Schutzfläche. 
Also die 7IDP eher für die normale Tour bei mir und die Dainese trage ich wenn wieder heftigeres auf dem Programm steht. Im Park kommt aber altbewährtes mit Schienbeinschoner und so... #ritterrüstung


----------



## Ji-won (15. Dezember 2022)

aibeekey schrieb:


> Mal sehen, wie viele Level 1 Themaverfehlungen noch so kommen.


Ich geh mal davon aus, dass der Fox nicht Level 2 hat, find ich aber hier eher irrelevant in Bezug aufs Einstiegspost.
Und wenn ich aus einem Meter Höhe mit voller Wucht mit dem Knie auf einen Fels krache und weiterfahren kann als sei nix gewesen....glaube ich, dass das genügt und empfehle entsprechend.
Es sei denn Level 2 würde bei Szenario spitzer Stein ne Rolle spielen, der war in dem Fall oben flach.


----------



## sport.frei (15. Dezember 2022)

Poc VPD long Knee würd ich empfehlen, wenn es um max. Schutz geht...


----------



## GravityFan (18. Dezember 2022)

Meine Erfahrung mit den ION K-pact (ohne zip) ist, dass sie im Hochsommer zwar etwas warm sind (aber jetzt nicht übermäßig im Vergleich zu anderen Schonern) aber von der Passform und der Anschmiegsamkeit so gut sind, dass man die nach ein paar Minuten nicht mehr merkt. Gerade wenn die sich etwas aufgewärmt haben passen die sich so gut ans Knie an, dass man (wenn es nicht gerade 30+ Grad ist) vergisst, dass man sie anhat. Hab auch die Schienbeinschoner Erweiterung (wichtig: die Schienbeinschoner unter die Knieschoner schieben, nicht anders rum ) und die Kombination macht sich auch im Bikepark oder allgemein, wenn man häufiger mal vom Pedal abrutscht gut.


----------



## schlonser (18. Dezember 2022)

Kann die 7idp Sam Hill nur empfehlen. Sitzen Bombe, Schützen sehr gut und sind stundenlang auch im Hochsommer pedalierbar.


----------



## anderson (18. Dezember 2022)

Tipps bringen nicht so viel, ob sie passen weiß man erst, wenn man sie selbst fährt. Ich habe auch die 7idp Sam Hill, bei denen war der Protektor so weit vorgebogen, dass er mir innerhalb von einer halben Stunde das Knie aufgescheuert hat (hab ich Fotos von). Ich habe versucht sie gerader zu kriegen, hat aber nicht funktioniert.

Ich habe noch ION K-Pact und auch die Endura Mt500, beide passen mir sehr gut, die Endura sind an der Wade schon ziemlich empfindlich und paar Mal geflickt. Die K-Pact sind deutlich mehr Protektor.

Aber ehrlich gesagt, ich glaube die Knieprobleme kriegst du eher von der falschen Position auf dem Bike oder vom Kurbeln mit niedriger Kadenz, als vom Fallen.


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. Dezember 2022)

ron101 schrieb:


> Bin mit den 7idp Transition ganz gut zufrieden.


Ja, das sind mit Sicherheit pedalierfreundlichsten Level 2-Schoner.








						Transition Knee
					

7iDP Transition Knee Pads offer Level 2 Type B CE protection - the highest standard achievable within a super light weight package. Ideal for trail riding and winner of numerous comparison tests, the Transition Knee will stay securely in place both when riding and in the event of 'an off'. An...




					7idp.co.uk
				




Selber hab ich sonst die Ion K-Pact. Finde ich für kurzes Pedalieren voll ok, für längere Anstiege schiebe ich sie aber zu den Knöcheln runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonic703 (19. Dezember 2022)

Die ION K-Pact sind bestellt, die Endura MT500 Lite hab ich eh.

Vielen Dank für die Mitwirkung und Erfahrungen 🙂


----------



## ron101 (19. Dezember 2022)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Level 1-Schoner.


Sind Level 2


----------



## MoDingens (19. Dezember 2022)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ja, das sind mit Sicherheit pedalierfreundlichsten Level 1-Schoner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. Dezember 2022)

Hab mich vertippt, meinte natürlich Level 2...


----------



## Sonic703 (4. Januar 2023)

Hi Leute.

leichte Verkühlung und viel zu viel Arbeit machen einen Trail Test derzeit schwierig.

Allerdings habe ich jetzt die Endura MT500 Lite in S/M, den ION K-Pact (non zip) in M und den Sam Hill in M daheim;

Alle behalte ich. Tausche mit Frau hin her damit sie sich irgendwann mal ein Modell aussuchen kann und ich immer eines Reserve habe.

Seitens Bequemlichkeit ist der Endura sehr gut aber der Sam Hill eine nochmals andere Nummer! Der fühlt sich an wie eine zweite Haut. Sobald er warm ist spürst du da nix mehr. Der Endura drückt etwas am Schienbein und reibt etwas oberhalb des Knies. Wobei das sehr sehr hohes Niveau beim Jammern ist. Gut sind die alle drei.

Schutz ist gefühlt beim ION am höchsten. Er ist aber auch strammer und fester als die anderen beiden und bestimmt wärmer. Für harte Touren und schweres unbekanntes Gelönde jedoch würde ich den nehmen da es mir mehr Sicherheit und Selbstvertrauen schenkt. Man spürt beim ION, zumindest jetzt wo er neu und ungefahren ist, beim tiefen Squad dass er etwas in der Kniekehle zwickt. Das legt sich erfahrungsgemäß aber noch. Alles in allem ein wärmerer ( als die anderen beiden ) aber sehr sehr sicherer Protektor.

Zwischen Endura und Sam Hill kann ich nur sagen dass der SAS Tech Schaum wohl besser ist als das D30 Zeug. Zumindest wenn man draufschlägt oder das Knie mit Schoner in die Wand rammt…
Wie es dann im Crash wäre…keine Ahnung!
Jedoch ist der Schutz weiter übers Schienbein hinunter und seitlich besser und oberhalb des Knies befinden sich am Sam Hill Protector noch Polster die sehr sehr schlau platziert sind. Ich hab dort beim OTB schon ordentlich gelitten als mein Oberschenkelmuskel kurz überm Knie meinte er müsse meinen Lenker noch mitnehmen!.. 😅

Wäre Budget-technisch nur ein Protector drinnen wäre es der Sam Hill.

Ich behalte jetzt mal alle und fahre die solange es geht. Passen tuen alle gut und schützen bestimmt auch.

Danke und Lg


----------

